# My stable of rides



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought I would share my small stable of vehicles. 

2000 Tahoe Z71 my DD. Some minor modifications.










1988 K5 wheeling rig. Some more modifications. 









1967 Camaro Convert. Mine and My dads restoration project over the past years. 









2003 Jeep Liberty. My girlfriends DD and occasional trail bomber.


----------



## blly8325 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Rides*

Nice rides, those Chevy's are sweeet.. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 12, 2009)

Forgot a picture of the plow truck. Beater chevy that just won't die.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 12, 2009)

sweet, for a chebby....lol


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 12, 2009)

Freakingstang said:


> sweet, for a chebby....lol



I used to have a ford...... It went bye bye


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Feb 13, 2009)

That picture of the Blazer in the mud almost looks like it was backed in to the mud.

Maybe it's just the angle


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 13, 2009)

The blazer drove through the mud multiple times.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 16, 2009)

Been a long time, but i forgot all about the tractors...


----------



## johninky (Apr 17, 2009)

Post some details about the Ford tractor if you can. Have never seen that model. Like to know more.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 19, 2009)

Its a 1965 ford 5000 that was converted to 4x4 by roadless traction from england. 4 cyl diesel, with a 4x2 manual trans. Has a leon 700 loader up front also.


----------

